# UFC 99: The Comeback



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

June 13, 2009 3pm ET. 

International Event
Location: Lanxess Arena, Germany

*Main card*
Catchweight (195 lb) bout: Rich Franklin vs. Wanderlei Silva
Heavyweight bout: Cain Velasquez vs. Cheick Kongo 
Welterweight bout: Mike Swick vs. Ben Saunders 
Welterweight bout: Marcus Davis vs. Dan Hardy
Lightweight bout: Spencer Fisher vs. Caol Uno

*Preliminary card*
Lightweight bout: Terry Etim vs. Justin Buchholz
Lightweight bout: Dennis Siver vs. Dale Hartt
Welterweight bout: Paul Taylor vs. Peter Sobotta
Lightweight bout: Paul Kelly vs. Rolando Delgado
Heavyweight bout: Denis Stojnic vs. Stefan Struve 
Heavyweight bout: Mostapha Al Turk vs. Todd Duffee 
Welterweight bout: John Hathaway vs. Rick Story 






​


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know how they got a solid card like this before UFC 100, but they pulled it off. It's going to be an exciting night.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't see Al-Turk being retained if he doesn't pull off a victory here. 

This is a solid card though. Def PPV worthy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey truebluefan, you should learn to spell. There's supposed to be an "e" in the word "Comeback".


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Rich Franklin* vs. Wanderlei Silva
Cain Velasquez Vs. *Heath Herring*
*Mike Swick* Vs. Ben Saunders
Marcus Davis Vs. *Dan Hardy*
*Spencer Fisher* Vs. Caol Uno
Dennis Siver Vs. *Dale Hartt*
*Paul Taylor* Vs. Peter Sobotta
Denis Stojnic Vs. *Stefan Struve*
*Mostapha Al Turk *Vs. Todd Duffee
*John Hathaway* Vs. Rick Story

My picks...great card IMO


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Grappler125 said:


> Hey truebluefan, you should learn to spell. There's supposed to be an "e" in the word "Comeback".


you could have said it in a nicer way then that,

anyway, this card is pretty stacked some great fights on here, looking forward to wandy V franklin and Davis V hardy the most


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Relax Grappler..

Fixed it.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Grappler = "that" guy.


And I think Mostapha's goin down.


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

Agreed re: the UFC 99 card. Franklin/Silva and Davis/Hardy will both be wild slugfests...especially Davis/Hardy...should be a treat to watch.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

My bad everyone. Guess I should have been a little nicer when I pointed out the spelling error. I don't think it warranted the infraction the point deduction that I got though.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

ALL the British guys should win.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

If silva loses he gotta be cut or retire just not good anymore.

I think hardy by tko round 2

ben saunders by split


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

I think Rich Franklin takes it...i just think he's a more well-rounded fighter and his defense is pretty solid, and he's certainly capable of knocking wanderlei out...


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Davis/Hardy is a win/win for me as I would not mind seeing either of them ironed out.

On a side note, how much does Wand look like a chimp in that picture!? It's uncanny. This fight is the opposite of Davis/Hardy for me, as I don't want to see either guy lose. I think Rich should use his better technical striking to counter Wand's brawling though. It would be nice for Franklin to actually have a W next to a big name on his record rather than continually just falling short against them. However Wand needs a win badly, which could set up some tasty match ups at 85.

Wandy vs Nate, yes please.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like how Davis always seems to get these fights that can either end in a KO, or a split decision. It's a tough one to call. 

And yes, Silva looks like a chimp, but it's not the picture, that's just how he looks.


----------



## Bjorn_VZR (Apr 9, 2009)

Tomorrow I will probably buy tickets for this event UFC 99. Will buy ear plugs when Buffer will start speeeeeaaaaaaaaaa....KKIIIINNNGGG


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wandy is gonna run through Richy.. Wands seen better days but so has Rich . I dont think Rich can handle Wand he is gonna overwhelm him..


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

God! Is Dana gunna force Wand into retirment if he loses?


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

damn sucks im a miss this great event gonna be watching russell peters live in Toronto hopefully can catch this after the show hopefully wanderlei wins since i want him eventually fighting anderson silva and a nice tko win for Marcus Davis:thumbsup:


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Combat Soul said:


> Davis/Hardy is a win/win for me as I would not mind seeing either of them ironed out.
> 
> On a side note, how much does Wand look like a chimp in that picture!? It's uncanny. This fight is the opposite of Davis/Hardy for me, as I don't want to see either guy lose. I think Rich should use his better technical striking to counter Wand's brawling though. It would be nice for Franklin to actually have a W next to a big name on his record rather than continually just falling short against them. However Wand needs a win badly, which could set up some tasty match ups at 85.
> 
> Wandy vs Nate, yes please.


I feel the same way, I don't want to see Rich or Wandy lose. Fights with two fighters I like really stress me out.  I agree Rich is probably the smarter, more well rounded fighter. He'll likely show up with a better game plan. To me though, Wandy is like brutality personified and I look forward to many more years of exciting fights from him. I can't think of any boring fight I've ever seen him in. When I was looking at their stats, I was surprised to find that Rich (34) is older than Wandy (32). Even with a loss, I can't imagine either of these guys getting let go right now. They both = PPV $$$.


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

So I am pretty stoked about Caol Uno coming back. I like Spencer Fisher too and this is going to be fight of the night watch and see. ANYONE else excited about the Comeback of Caol uno? 

I hope they show the Stefan Struve vs. Denis Stojnic fight. A 7 foot tall skinny dude with some good bjj vs. a short wide brawler lawls. That is going to be a freak show fight.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't wait to see Uno fight again. It's gonna be great. 

John Hathaway vs. Rick Story is a fight for the future of the UFC.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Any word if this is gonna be one of those events that they show free on Spike during primetime few hours later?


----------



## List (May 1, 2009)

*Rich Franklin* vs. Wanderlei Silva
*Cain Velasquez* vs. Heath Herring
Mike Swick vs. *Ben Saunders*
Marcus Davis vs. *Dan Hardy*
*Spencer Fisher* vs. Caol Uno

*Terry Etim* vs. Justin Buchholz
Dennis Siver vs. *Dale Hartt*
*Paul Taylor* vs. Peter Sobotta
*Paul Kelly* vs. Rolando Delgado
Denis Stojnic vs. *Stefan Struve*
*Mostapha Al Turk* vs. Todd Duffee
*John Hathaway* vs. Rick Story


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone else think Paul Kelly will send Roli home in an ambulance when he makes his 155 lightweight debut?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Any word if this is gonna be one of those events that they show free on Spike during primetime few hours later?


I havent seen anything on it but every show that has been in the EU so far has been on spike, unless I missed one, so hopefully this one will be also..:thumb02:


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Paul Taylor and Paul Kelly are awesome to watch and Im rooting for both. I love Rich but I gotta go with Silva. Because I love Silva just a little more.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Saunders is going to kill Mike Swick. Swick ain't top 5 anything.


----------



## R.v.B (Aug 16, 2008)

Rich Franklin vs. *Wanderlei Silva*
*Cain Velasquez* vs. Heath Herring
*Mike Swick* vs. Ben Saunders
Marcus Davis vs. *Dan Hardy*
Spencer Fisher vs. *Caol Uno*
*Terry Etim* vs. Justin Buchholz
*Dennis Siver* vs. Dale Hartt
*Paul Taylor* vs. Peter Sobotta
*Paul Kelly* vs. Rolando Delgado
*Denis Stojnic* vs. Stefan Struve
Mostapha Al Turk vs. *Todd Duffee*
*John Hathaway* vs. Rick Story 

I think Wandy takes this this fight,I'm not sold on Wandy's demise as an elite fighter yet. I think Rich is a nice guy but an overrated fighter,he has some good strikes and has added a nice body kick to his arsenal but Wandy loves to come right at the guy when he throws kicks, also Rich tends to cover up when guys throw at him rather than moving or countering, and Wandy will capitalize on this and hurt him and get the TKO victory.

Cain v Heath is very much a battle between youth and experience, I think that although much less experienced Cain takes the W in this fight, Heath can have trouble with wrestlers and Cain is a very athletic and talented wrestler and I can see him getting a dominating decision or the TKO via GnP.

Saunders looked impressive in his last fight for sure, but I think that Swick is a step too far for him at this stage. I think Swick takes the W, not sure how though!:thumb02:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Scorch said:


> God! Is Dana gunna force Wand into retirment if he loses?


Doubt it, he dosent care about wandy's record/legacy like he does chuck's. plus wandy still has fans and will sell tickets for little bit yet..I still like to watch him fight.


----------



## Outcold (Mar 18, 2009)

Also when was the last time Wanderlei was in a boring fight


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I really hope Wand goes back to using Mauy Thai. In his last couple of fights, he's used pretty much straight boxing.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Catchweight (195 lb) bout: *Rich Franklin* vs. Wanderlei Silva
Heavyweight bout: Cain Velasquez vs. *Heath Herring*
Welterweight bout: *Mike Swick* vs. Ben Saunders 
Welterweight bout: *Marcus Davis *vs. Dan Hardy
Lightweight bout: *Spencer Fisher* vs. Caol Uno

Again, mostly unfamiliar with the undercard. hell i was mostly unfamilar with half of this main card.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

this is free in US right?


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

You guys in the US are blessed right now, because you don't have to see the witch hunt going on against UFC that is happening in this country. Every dirt sheet writes about how brutal it is and writes about MMA deaths in Russia that happened during unsanctioned privat events. They're saying UFC is bad and they only talk about unsanctioned fights in small local organisations...

The worst that I saw in tv: They're showing a BJJ guy lying on his back going for a heel hook and they say "His opponent is on the ground, defenseless." Seriously?

Or they show a video of 2 fighter in a local organisation and say "This is not UFC, but the rules are the same" and the 2 guys don't wear gloves and the fights only end by submission or KO. And what happens? One guy stomps on the other guys face until he submits... 

I really hope they get a good crowd, because what I've seen so far it's only hip hop guys who say they wanna see somebody get hurt and skinheads who want to get in a fight themselves who attend the shows.

GOD IT'S UNBEARABLE!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Kimura_Korey said:


> Anyone else think Paul Kelly will send Roli home in an ambulance when he makes his 155 lightweight debut?


Yes, me.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Now that 98 is over lets get hyped for 99 cant wait so many potential exciting fights and I really hope Knee to the groin Kongo get beat I really dont like him.And correct me if I am wrong but did Velasquez go to ASU to wrestle (not sure) b/c if so take Kongo down we know how bad his ground game is.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

This is the closest UFC event ever and i am thinking to go .. but vienna isnt really that near to cologne .. Is Mirko on this card now did they announce it yet?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

NGen2010 said:


> this is free in US right?


During the promo on UFC 98 last night it said 'only on pay per view.'


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Getting excited for this now. Sounds like with a few exceptions (Hammer Lock) this card is wasted on the Germans. At this point I'd just like to know how the UFC plans on fitting in the Cro Cop fight. Goldie announced it the other night, but where are they gonna fit it in? Will Spencer/Uno get bumped?


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

The main event is a lose-lose, I want both Wandy and Rich to win!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

hvendlor said:


> The main event is a lose-lose, I want both Wandy and Rich to win!


Or a win-win, depending if your a positive or negative person.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I look at it like this: I _want_ Rich Franklin to win, but I _don't_ want to see Wand lose.

Wand is normally ultra intense during the staredowns. But since him and Rich are buddies, I woulder if the mood will be a litte lighter?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Wand has not been himself lately.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't wait for this event...some of my favorite fighters, Wandy Silva, Mike Swick, Ben Saunders, Dan Hardy, and Spencer Fisher all on the same card. raise01:


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Just wondering when did goldie announce that Cro Cop was coming back still not confirmed on UFC and this card looks great at least in my opinion without Cro Cop.

Fisher vs Uno will be good I think as Fisher is one of my favorite fighters and really havent seen any Uno except for him getting KO'd by Franca.

Hopefully "Quick" Swick can return finally or at least put on an entertaining performance

Marcus Davis is also one of my favorites as well and think it was kind of stupid for Hardy to call out Davis because of his nickname and this will be a slugfest.

Velasquez/Kongo is intresting but I think Velasquez will take it I think Kongo is overrated and their is just something about him that I dont like.

Franklin/Silva the fireworks will fly this is a battle of 2 fighters I love to watch but like Franklin a little more and I dont think Silva has it anymore maybe he can prove me wrong.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

why is it so popular to say that kongo is overrated? no he's not, rated quite fine. Are franklin and wandy good friends?, Wandy needs this fight


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

The reason I think that about Kongo is who has he beat to deserve a title shot Everson,Al Turk, and Hardonk hardly not enough to earn a title shot and if you go take him down you can easily beat him (watch Herring/Kongo) and dont bring u Lesnar because at least he beat someone half way decent to get a title shot(Herring)


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

GriffinFanKY said:


> The reason I think that about Kongo is who has he beat to deserve a title shot Everson,Al Turk, and Hardonk hardly not enough to earn a title shot and if you go take him down you can easily beat him (watch Herring/Kongo) and dont bring u Lesnar because at least he beat someone half way decent to get a title shot(Herring)


Kongo's TDD is far, far better then it was when he fought Herring. If they had a rematch i would expect Kongo to take him out badly.

He might not have earned a belt shot yet but if he beats Cain hes definitely up there top 3-4.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Catchweight (195 lb) bout: *Rich Franklin* vs. Wanderlei Silva
Heavyweight bout: *Cain Velasquez* vs. Cheick Kongo (not so sure on pick here)
Welterweight bout: *Mike Swick* vs. Ben Saunders
Welterweight bout: *Marcus Davis* vs. Dan Hardy
Lightweight bout: *Spencer Fisher* vs. Caol Uno


This is how I see it playing out. Hope I'm right because I want to see some of the resulting matches if my picks are right. Also if Kongo wins I want to see him fight Lesner next. That would be a great fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I love me some Paul Taylor, hope they show his fight he's fun as hell to watch.


----------



## denny2008 (May 26, 2009)

Wonder why it hasn't been posted in here yet but:

http://dreamfighters.com/?p=2092

Cro Cop Flipovich is coming back at 99 against Al-Turk. I expect a win for Cro Cop via head being knocked into the 3rd row


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

denny2008 said:


> Wonder why it hasn't been posted in here yet but:
> 
> http://dreamfighters.com/?p=2092
> 
> Cro Cop Flipovich is coming back at 99 against Al-Turk. I expect a win for Cro Cop via head being knocked into the 3rd row


For a while it didn't show CroCop on the UFC website. They have it now officially though.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

This is a great card. The only fight on the main card I'm not so interested in is Spencer Fisher Vs. Caol Uno. I hope they show the Terry Etim and Paul Kelly fights.


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

Crocop is back! I hope he wins and rises back to his old level!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

this card is gonna be sick


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice of him to think we will drive 8 hours to watch him.. i am not gonna go.. anyway good luck


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

hvendlor said:


> This is a great card. The only fight on the main card I'm not so interested in is Spencer Fisher Vs. Caol Uno. I hope they show the Terry Etim and Paul Kelly fights.


How are you not excited for Uno vs Fisher? That's loco, man.


----------



## bufuscout (Jun 8, 2009)

it'll be interesting to see cro cop. he hasnt exactly lived up to his hype. maybe he just had to shake out the nerves first


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cro Cop since last UFC match*

Since Cro Cop's last match in the UFC he has gone 2-0 in DREAM with 1 NC, that one being to Strikeforce heavyweight champion Alistair Overeem. So he should do good in this next match!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This is lovely. It seems like 98 was just a weekend ago. So little down time between events. Nice!

And the start time works for me. I could actually watch it at a bar in relative peace, with all the douches still sleeping off their friday night stupors.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Time is nice!*

Yes the time of day that it is showing over here is nice. I hope that all the local bars are showing it thought at that time!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Man I am so pumped for this event and Dana on his blog seemsto really love this card as well(maybe he just trying to get PPV buys)Cant wait so many possible great fights you got the return of Cro Cop,Coal Uno(against an always exciting Spencer Fisher). Then Davis/Hardy sure to have fireworks and a grudge match as well.I have just really started to get pumped for Saunders/Swick could be a good fight as well.Getting to see Cain beat Kongo hopefully and should be a good heavyweight fight. And the main event should be good as well but I see Rich getting the KO in the 2nd or 3rd.The only bad part is all my friends had to wrok so I ordered it for 10:00 that means I gotta stay off the internet after 3 o clock.


----------



## Bisping_187 (May 31, 2009)

A nice time for the UK fans for once. Definitely watching this show.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Is a little inconvenient!*

Yes, the time the event starts is a little inconvenient for some. For others like me it is very convenient!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

It's TIME! SO EXCITED. DAVIS vs HARDY off the bat.


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks like a lot of blood in the octagon, wonder who was murdered in the prelims.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Struve was a bleeder.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*99 was cool...*

...Rich Franklin pulls it off. UD over Wandy. I was a little surprised considering how shredded Wandy looked. I think Rich training with Anderson paid dividends, which made all the difference. Franklin's bodykicks have become top notch. Wandy just looked spent. 
...Velasquez can take a punch. Nice win for Cain. He did exactly what he said he was gonna do. Take Kongo down and punch him in the face till he quits. It was great seeing Cro-Cop back in action. Man he bulked up some. Put a little hot sauce on his strikes. Nice TKO win for Mirko. 
...I had a feeling Swick was gonna be too much for Saunders. Swick was on the button when he stated that Ben hasn't fought top tier fighters yet. Swick's experience was the difference maker. Not a bad night of fights...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Gudster said:


> Looks like a lot of blood in the octagon, wonder who was murdered in the prelims.





MLD said:


> Struve was a bleeder.


True Struve was the one bleeding but he got the win by submission anyhow, yet they still gave SOTN to Etim.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I didn't want to spoil anything by giving the outcome, so I just gave credit for the blood.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Results*

John Hathaway defeated Ricky Story
Stefan Struve defeated Denis Stojnic
Paul Kelly defeated Roli Delgado
Paul Taylor defeated Peter Sobotta
Dennis Siver defeated Dale Hartt
Terry Etim defeated Justin Buchholz
Dan Hardy defeated Marcus Davis
Spencer Fisher defeated Caol Uno
Mike Swick defeated Ben Saunders
Mirko Filipovic defeated Mustapha al Turk
Cain Velasquez defeated Cheick Kongo
Rich Franklin defeated Wanderlei Silva


----------



## bucknkd (Jun 14, 2009)

i watched the fight between Wand and Rich three times. I just dont see Franklin winning that fight. I had Wand winning 2nd and 3rd round. Im disgusted with the judging


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

christ the german crowd were annoying.

"boooo ve vant da balboa....vhere iz da rocky yah"
"booooooboooooo"

idiots


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

A couple shady decisions, but overall, I enjoyed this event.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Uno got robbed!*

I could settle for the Wandi/Franklin fight, that was understandable. But Uno just got robbed! Which fight were the judges watching when they scored that fight? That decision was a load of crap!


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

The city of Cologne has decided that there will never be a UFC event in their city again.

I have a source for this, but its on German. I could translate it though if somebody wants me to.



> Nie wieder Käfig-Kampf
> 
> Fiese Würge-Attacken, blutüberströmte Kämpfer, nach Gewalt lechzende Fans: Das war der Free Fight der „Ultimate Fight Championship“ (UFC) in der Lanxess-Arena.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What?*

Now why would they go and do something like that?


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Hammer_Lock said:


> The city of Cologne has decided that there will never be a UFC event in their city again.
> 
> I have a source for this, but its on German. I could translate it though if somebody wants me to.


Yes please translate for us non-German speaking folks.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They didn't know how lucky they were, saw some great fighters, and booed people fighting on the ground? Boo fighters who win decisions that are made by other people?


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

translation said:


> No more cage fighting
> 
> Mean strangle attacks (yes, strangle attacks...), fighters streaming with blood, fans craving for violence: that was the free fight (yes, free fight) of the UFC in the Lanxess-Arena.
> 
> ...


That's about it.

By the way, that is not the only article. There have been hundreds like this since UFC 99 has been announced to take place in Germany.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What?*

What load of crap is this? Germany has many other issues wrong with it and they are criticizing the UFC? Who do these people think they are and what is this load of crap?!


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> What load of crap is this? Germany has many other issues wrong with it and they are criticizing the UFC? Who do these people think they are and what is this load of crap?!


Actually there's only one problem, but it brings lots of other problems. That problem being that our country is run be conservative Christians. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Hammer Lock had not seen that, and if they think every fight is like the Struve vs Stojnic one, that's just what they want to believe to justify banning a spoort. Now I know what Rogan meant commenting during the fight "This isn't what we needed to have happen here in Germany." Is the UFC just on the outs with the city of Cologne, or does it have those problems everywhere in Germany?


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks Hammer Lock had not seen that, and if they think every fight is like the Struve vs Stojnic one, that's just what they want to believe to justify banning a spoort. Now I know what Rogan meant commenting during the fight "This isn't what we needed to have happen here in Germany." Is the UFC just on the outs with the city of Cologne, or does it have those problems everywhere in Germany?


So far no other city has stated that they won't have UFC events in the future, so I'm hoping for some reasonable cities in the north that are less bitchy.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Hammer_Lock said:


> Actually there's only one problem, but it brings lots of other problems. That problem being that our country is run be conservative Christians. :thumbsup:


We're conservative about sex, but violence is A-OK.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> We're conservative about sex, but violence is A-OK.


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-hawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Only 2 politicians were against it, that doenst mean every politician of cologne is against it. Dana said in the post fight press conference that the ufc plans to hold another event in Germany in 2010. There are bad critics in the media and good critics, but more bad ones. Germany is a difficult market, but it is not impossible.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Really makes me wonder about how an event in Sweden would turn out, media-wise...

Swedish press can actually be quite objective, but something tells me it would be much "bloodsport cage fighting" angles being played.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> We're conservative about sex, but violence is A-OK.


I guess you can't have both... I'll settle for the sex then. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Something wrong?*



Hammer_Lock said:


> Actually there's only one problem, but it brings lots of other problems. That problem being that our country is run be conservative Christians. :thumbsup:


Is there something wrong with this country being run by Christians? It has worked out well until now, so what is the problem?


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Hammer_Lock said:


> Actually there's only one problem, but it brings lots of other problems. That problem being that our country is run be conservative Christians. :thumbsup:


You're really reaching for explanation with that comment.

Neg rep me if you want, I'm just saying...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Is there something wrong with this country being run by Christians? It has worked out well until now, so what is the problem?


It's not about Christians, it's about conservative Christians. They're trying to ban every videogame that involves killing and there are even some voices in one of the two big political parties (CDU/CSU) that think other religions disturb the overall picture of our society. There are millions of muslims in Germany and in some parts (e.g. Bavaria) they're not even allowed to build a mosque. That is really f'd up in my view.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Excuse ME?*

I'm a conservative Christian, politically, and I'm a fan of Star Craft, other actions video games and MMA obviously. Do I look like a guy who is trying to ban everything you mentioned?!


----------

